# Why do we want to commit suicide?



## punjab47 (Aug 6, 2015)

aaa


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 6, 2015)

ok


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 6, 2015)

Shu on the side

Shuside


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone would want to die with these pathetic FUP plans and now ban on pron sites as well.


----------



## snap (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## abhigeek (Aug 6, 2015)

Ask these type of questions on quora. I'm sure you'll get better answers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2015)

One will Suicide if his/her brain stops thinking in +positive way


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 6, 2015)

I will continue to live to play Half Life 3 someday.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I will continue to live to play Half Life 3 someday.



+1, you the MVP


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2015)

is there a 10 hour loop of this yet?


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2015)

punjab47 said:


> I had other posts, but they weren't approved so context is lost.
> 
> If you guys love & worship, your MatharBhumi there is no problem..
> 
> Wasn't a question. If mod can post part of the post I made in other thread, people will see what I was saying...


I've upgraded your member group. You can post freely now.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2015)

Is there any point to this thread?


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2015)

..because of threads like this..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Is there any point to this thread?



No

and this is the wrong section..shud be under cavern


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 14, 2015)

My reason : Chaar phoot ki chhori, de gayi re googly
main khadaa pakde apni bat


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2015)

This thread can be closed now.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 15, 2015)

at 58 seconds, one of the grenades in his vest falls off while he is charging. And at 1:03 seconds, its back where it should belong. 

Our foreign policy should totally involve such grenades.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

I just quick load my life.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2015)

This is a technology forum and OP has not posted a single technology related post.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2016)

punjab47 said:


> I'm in fight club & your name is Desmond David. Reconvert to Hinduism & save your soul from the melech harvesters.
> 
> Abraham married his blood sister & pimped her. So you literally worship a BC.
> 
> Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


Give me a good incentive. I don't care about where my soul goes.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought attacking religion is a bannable offense or is it just that the mods have taken a nap

or perhaps its punjabi raaabo at work here


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

[MENTION=318694]punjab47[/MENTION] hey careful with the language and avoid getting personal


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2016)

Suicidal thread...

may be psychologist could help :laughing_NF:


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2016)

I strongly believe there are some guys who are purposely hired to create topics on social media, forums, whatsapp or anything which can go viral to create division among nation of people based upon caste , sometimes region. Subtly promoting some political party and making fun of other. Whenever there is any incident or event, it is being used, instantly I see a whatsapp or FB long message or long kavita/ poem or a graphic utilizing it to further create division and people blindly forward it.  Just like guinea pigs , they do whatever those "Social Media Promoters" wants them to do. 

However, when I saw this topic, I really felt good about this place that here everyone just shares the same spirit of togetherness and really feel great to be part of this place. I guess this is the reason forums still exist, while FB or other places are filled with virtually blind and mentally handicapped people (in majority) , forums now vastly comprises of intellectual people as rest (the regular kind of fellas) have migrated to social sites completely. 

There are several incident where I have seen even grown up people with retarded and imposed mentality when it comes about religion and region.. atleast this place is still not infected ..


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 8, 2017)

Can u help me


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2017)

Its easy to spread rumor, but hard to spread awareness


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2017)

GST


----------

